# Fragen zur Logitech G19



## Shurkien (14. April 2009)

Hey Leute!

Ich habe 3 Fragen bzgl der Logitech G19.

1) Ich hab mir vor knapp einer Woche die G19 , allerdings hab ich nichts gefunden ob die Tastatur bereits released ist oder obs eine Vorbestellung war..

2)Hat schon wer den "Code" den ich ins Makro Menü einfügen müsste um Firefox zu starten mit einer bestimmten Seite?

3)Funktionieren die G15 Applets auch auf der G19 ?

Mfg
Shurkien :>


----------



## Asoriel (14. April 2009)

dafür, dass du dir so eine teure Tastatur bestellst, hast du dich aber reichlich wenig informiert.

1.Release steht noch nicht fest, vermutet wird Mitte Mai.

2. Warum willst du da einen Code? Du weißt schon, dass du einfach die Verknüpfung der Firefox.exe auf die G-Taste legst? Da ist nix mit Code oder sonst was

3. Ja, die werden höchstwahrscheinlich funktionieren


----------



## Shurkien (14. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> dafür, dass du dir so eine teure Tastatur bestellst, hast du dich aber reichlich wenig informiert.
> 
> 1.Release steht noch nicht fest, vermutet wird Mitte Mai.
> 
> ...




Mai? Son Dreck >.<

Hab mich mit den G-Tasten nochnicht auseinander gesetzt, dachte das sei extrem kompliziert oä

Gut zu wissen.

So teuer fand ich das garnicht
Hab sie für 123&#8364; bestellt, egth eigentlich ^^

Kann dann soweit geschlossen werden.


----------



## Niranda (14. April 2009)

Die G15 Applets sollen auf der G19 laufen?

Ich denke eher nicht, zumal die Displays anders angesprochen werden.
Ok, über die Vorgefertigten Programme zum Scripten vielleicht, aber die wirklich in einem Editor gescripteten Scripts werden wohl erst angepasst werden müssen.
Ist aber nur eine Vermutung - kann nichts genaues dazu sagen.

Zudem find ich den Preis etwas... naja, sunn kleines Farbdisplay mit entsprechender Anbindung bekommt man für gut 20 euro hinterher geworfen, das auf die G15 geklebt... tadaa... G15.19 ^^

Nira


----------



## Asoriel (14. April 2009)

Ich meine, es wurde irgendwo bestätigt, dass die G15-Applets weiterhin laufen werden.


----------



## RubenPlinius (15. April 2009)

wäre auch seltsam wenn es keine abwärtskompatiblität gäbe - ich wette die g19 hat ein applet dabei mit dem g15 applets einegebunden werden können

und shurkien: bei welchem anbieter hast du bestellt? dieser müsste dir eine bestellbestätigung zugeschickt haben, in welcher genauere details stehen müssten wann mit einer lieferung/erscheinungsdatum zu rechnen ist
nur weil es nach "zu günstig" klingt: du hast hoffentlich nicht vorkasse bezahlt?

salut


----------



## Niranda (15. April 2009)

Meta-Preisvergleich ist eig eine sehr nette Idee^^
http://meta-preisvergleich.de/index.cgi?su...ng=logitech+g19


----------



## Shurkien (20. April 2009)

http://www.bestseller-computer.de/

Da hab ich die bestellt via Nachnahme


----------



## †Heartagram† (21. April 2009)

Gude,

Ich habe einige Testberichte über die G19 gelesen, und bin echt überrascht. Sie soll eine sehr geile Gaming Tastatur sein, aber nicht nur das sondern auch eine Tastatur fürs Büro weil die Tasten einfach ganz weich sind, die G-Tasten sind leicht zu Konfiguriern, habe sie mir gerade vorbestellt zusammen mit dem G36 Headset und G9 Maus. Besitze Zz die G15 und die Logitech MX-1000 Laser.

Werde sie mal testen wenn sie nichts taugt dann geb ich die Tastatur meiner Freundin ^^


----------

